# photo edit thread {fun}



## blackb!rdphotography (Jan 30, 2010)

I post a photo, and then I edit the first one to edit mine! And it keeps going on!
Heres m





Okay, whoever edits it, post one of your photos too. Someone/I will edit that and post they're/my photos! Have fun! 
Note: I THINK this is the right place to have this thread in. if it's not you can move it.


----------



## Provo (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbup:Good idea they do this a lot on flickr groups. I might try your cat image later on when I get home


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 1, 2010)

edits:
levels in photoshop to open up the eyes and shadow areas, corrected perspective distortion to have more even line (wooden fence)
I think my edits added a sense of drama.








mine:


----------



## Provo (Feb 1, 2010)

My version sorry but it was rushed out 

(Image sources Cat Eyes, cat fangs)Back image was already on my pc can't recall where I found it.





Here is what you have to work with now


----------



## Provo (Feb 2, 2010)

I am surprised that nobody else has jumped on this post being that we have so many photoshop experts


----------



## blackb!rdphotography (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too.  If nobody edits those images, I'll get around to it!


----------

